

Tell HN NY: Moving meetup tonight to Heartland Brewery, Union Square (6-8PM), RSVP here - daveambrose
http://anyvite.com/events/home/lixf1gyt0q
Due to the weather, we're moving tonight's meetup indoors to a place that can fit the 55+ RSVPs thus far on Anyvite.<p>Thanks and see you tonight!
======
Alex3917
Did you call them? We tried to get in last time after we got kicked out of
Republic and they were completely full. This was at 9ish on a Saturday.

~~~
jwt
Yes, we have a tables/space reserved for 30 people from 6-8pm

------
JeremyChase
Had a good time everyone; hope to see you all again soon.

------
daveambrose
Due to the weather, we're moving tonight's meetup indoors to accommodate the
55+ RSVPs thus far on Anyvite.

See you all soon!

~~~
JeremyChase
Looking forward to it..

------
bravura
How do I find out about future HN events in NYC? I don't read HN every day, so
an email would be best.

------
carterschonwald
they have a great honeyish pale, try it! I'd swing by, but other obligations
beckon

------
madmanslitany
Great job organizing this, I really enjoyed it.

------
banned_man
I didn't know about it, and unfortunately won't be able to make it.

Are there future NYC meetups planned?

~~~
yummyfajitas
None are currently planned. But join the google group to find out about future
plans (and to offer your input).

<http://groups.google.com/group/nyyc?hl=en>

